# New To This!



## beeman (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi
My name is Mike
went to the docs yesterday.
as i have been drinking 15 ltrs a day min mineral water
and my eyes on longer distances getting very blurred
anyway he did a blood test and the reading was 29.3
and he said it was most likly diabetes and i needed to ho to my local hospital
he made the appointment and i went stright a way

The did the normal stuff and another blood test reading 27.7
a few hours later the doctor came along gave me a tablet metformin 500mg

an other hour later another blood test  26.8

another 3 hours later a nurse came a gave me a meter one touch ultra 2
and a box of metfomin told to take 3 a day and to cut out sugar, fizzy drinks and junk food no probelm i said i dont use any bar the odd buger about 3 times a year.  
I was then told they would wright to me next week to make a appointment at a clinic 
I dont eat hardly any prossesed foods not over weight 

Now heres my problem 
i was given no other information at all the testing kit im not sure what the numbers mean 
all i know is to take the tablets and use the tester tested agin just now and the readings 26.6 
not sure what to eat or what to do next?


----------



## beeman (Nov 26, 2011)

*extra Info*

I Put Type 1 as it was the first option 
As i do not know what type it is
mike


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Mike 

It they are not sure of the Type then you can get some blood tests done to help diagnose.  The main ones would be GAD antibody and C-peptide which would give a good indication if you are Type 1 or Type 2.

For the most case, Doctors seem to assume that if you are over 40 you must be Type 2.  But there are plenty of occurrences of younger people being type 2.  Type 2 often goes with being overweight, but there are plenty of cases of non-overweight people being type 2 as well.

Basically, you can't look at someone for sure and say, you are definitely type type or that.  Nag your doctor for the tests 

In the mean time, it's often the case that you have to watch you carbohydrate intake as well as your sugar intake.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about the problems you have had. It sounds from what you say that they think you are Type 2. Did you feel very sick at all before you went to the doctors? Normally, a person who has Type 1 would display the kind of symptoms you have (drinking, blurred vision) but with blood sugar levels that high (normal range is between about 3.5-8.5 for a person without diabetes) a Type 1 would generally also be losing a lot of weight very rapidly, and would feel very sick due to a high level of something called ketones. In Type 2, it is less likely that high ketones would be present and I would imagine that you were tested for this at hospital to rule out Type 1. How long have you been feeling thirsty like this? Did you lose weight rapidly before going to the doctor? Are you overweight at all and do you normally get regular exercise?

Your blood sugar levels as shown by your meter are likely to be quite erratic for a while. The main things you can do to help yourself until you see the doctor again are to keep yourself well-hydrated (but don't overdo the drinking of water - 3 litres a day should be enough) and also to limit the amount of carbohydrate you eat - things like potatoes, pasta, rice, bread, sugary foods or drinks - as it is mainly carbohydrate that will raise your blood sugar levels, so try to keep portions small and substitute with other vegetables for now where possible. If you want to snack then nuts are good for staving off hunger pangs.

If you measure your blood sugar when you wake up in the mornings that will tell you your 'fasting' reading, before it is influenced by any food. If your levels continue to be high i.e. in the upper teens and 20s, then do go back to your doctor. There is a form of diabetes that is a slow-onset Type 1, which may be a possibility if you do not respond to the treatment you have been given. Do not wait for the clinic appointment if you  do not improve, make an appointment to see your GP again - better safe than sorry.

Please keep us updated and ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly' and you must be feeling very anxious and confused at the moment. There are lots of knowledgeable and experienced people here who will be happy to help in any way they can.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 26, 2011)

beeman said:


> Hi
> not sure what to eat or what to do next?



Morning Beeman,

What to do next ?
Start by reading Jennifer's Smart Advice, claimed by some to be the best advice a new T2 is going to get ....
http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php

Carbohydrates are your problem ....start moderating bread,pasta,spuds,cereal,rice etc. Watch portion size of those and test the result of eating them.


----------



## beeman (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi
thanks for the advice so far
I think i will take a trip back to the docs on monday
my last meal was thursday night as i have been feeling worse for the last few weeks and my mouth is very sore and a tounge like a furry carpet
not sure i can keep to 3 ltrs of water as i have had that already this morning
i think i had a ketone test at the doctors before going to the hospital
If it was the urine one  and the result was +2


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2011)

beeman said:


> Hi
> thanks for the advice so far
> I think i will take a trip back to the docs on monday
> my last meal was thursday night as i have been feeling worse for the last few weeks and my mouth is very sore and a tounge like a furry carpet
> ...



Did the doctor do a fingerprick blood test as well as the urine test? If so, then the fingerprick would have been the blood sugar test and the urine test most likely the ketone test. A ketone test of +2 isn't insignificant, so I think you are wise to make an appointment for Monday - let us know how things go


----------



## beeman (Nov 26, 2011)

will do i will update monday


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Beeman - welcome to the club no-one wanted to join!

Your furry tongue might just be dehydration (yes I know, how can you be dehydrated when you are drinking all that, well - you can!) but on the other hand it might be thrush, which is a fungal thing (like eg athlete's foot) they can treat but to be honest, if it is thrush, it won't resolve itself 100% till after your BG comes down.

Don't under any account consider going to work or try to do anything remotely energetic until your BG improves.

If you start throwing up anytime soon - ring 999 and get to A&E again.

Incidentally, Metformin unfortunately doesn't work instantly - takes a couple of weeks to build up in your body to a level where it's of any use to you.

Finally - do you keep bees?


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Mike and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 26, 2011)

Howdy Mike, welcome to the forum. I think you'll find us a friendly bunch of people.

Andy


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Mike


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Mike and welcome to the forums. It looks like you've been left hanging a bit by the docs so I think a trip back there on Monday is a good idea. As you've been given Metformin it does sound like they think you are Type 2 but your symptoms could mean you are Type 1. I hope you get some answers on Monday. In the meantime have a read at the links you've been given as they will help you know what questions to ask. Also feel free to ask us about anything you are unsure about and we'll do our best. XXXXX


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Welcome to the forum! Also good luck for Monday, take care.

Gill


----------



## beeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Quick update 
rang the doctors this morning for an appointment
was to i could not see my normal doctor the one i trust
i had to see the practice diabetes doctor and thats not until wed this week
so it looks like i have to wait


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2011)

beeman said:


> Quick update
> rang the doctors this morning for an appointment
> was to i could not see my normal doctor the one i trust
> i had to see the practice diabetes doctor and thats not until wed this week
> so it looks like i have to wait



How are you feeling, and how are your blood sugar levels today? I hope that the appointment goes well


----------



## beeman (Nov 28, 2011)

hi
the pills seem to have started working
BM now down to 19.8
strange thing is the more it falls the worse i feel ( Sick & Light headed)
hope this is normal


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2011)

beeman said:


> hi
> the pills seem to have started working
> BM now down to 19.8
> strange thing is the more it falls the worse i feel ( Sick & Light headed)
> hope this is normal



Your have been accustomed to high levels for quite a while, so your body/brain gets a bit confused as your levels come down to better numbers. As you get used to having lower levels you will begin to feel better  Good to hear that your levels are falling, although they are still very high.


----------



## beeman (Nov 28, 2011)

thank for putting my mind at ease


----------



## beeman (Nov 30, 2011)

Quick update
Been and seen the practice specialist today
and have been told not to worry about anything as yet todays BM 30.3
carry on eating as normal and taking the pills 3 per day
having a new batch of bloods done friday 
as hes not sure if its T1 or T2 
and i have lost 2 stones from my normal check up last month
so leaning towards T1 but he may be wrong who knows


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2011)

beeman said:


> Quick update
> Been and seen the practice specialist today
> and have been told not to worry about anything as yet todays BM 30.3
> carry on eating as normal and taking the pills 3 per day
> ...



I must admit I'm astonished that they aren't taking any further action if your readings are over 30  It would be worth recording your daily carb intake to see just what level you are consuming, because if you are restricting them then it's even worse. Losing two stones in a month should be ringing some very loud alarm bells too. Do you know if he checked for ketones?


----------



## beeman (Dec 7, 2011)

No update as yet still waiting for the results of the last round of blood test
good thin is my BM this morning is down to 19.3 
being very carful to what i eat just got to wait now


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2011)

beeman said:


> No update as yet still waiting for the results of the last round of blood test
> good thin is my BM this morning is down to 19.3
> being very carful to what i eat just got to wait now



I continue to be amazed at the lack of haste in giving you a proper diagnosis when your symptoms are so prevalent and your blood sugar so high continuously. Have you lost any more weight? Are you just seeing a GP or have you seen an endocrinologist/diabetes consultant? Have you tested for ketones? A waking blood sugar of nearly 20 is not good, although I can see how it may appear to be an improvement to you. When will you get the test results?

Sorry for all the questions, you must be feeling terrible


----------



## ypauly (Dec 7, 2011)

I am gobsmacked too, I thought my initial care was bad but your case trumps anything I have experienced or read yet.


----------



## beeman (Dec 7, 2011)

hi
the only ketone test was the first time at the docs 2+
have lost another 1.5kilos
i saw the doc last week when they booked me in for the last round of blood tests i had on monday


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2011)

beeman said:


> hi
> the only ketone test was the first time at the docs 2+
> have lost another 1.5kilos
> i saw the doc last week when they booked me in for the last round of blood tests i had on monday



If I had blood sugar levels like yours and ketones at that level I would be injecting extra insulin to bring them down, yet your GP seems to have taken no action. Is there another doctor you can see? Whatever type you are (and it looks very much like Type 1 from your description of how things are) I would have thought that some insulin would be given in the interim to return you to normal blood sugar levels and get rid of those ketones. The problem is that if you call NHS Direct or any helpline they will just tell you to see your doctor 

Do you feel sick at all? If my levels persisted as yours have done, with the weight loss and ketones I would be highly tempted to report to A&E.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Do you feel sick at all? If my levels persisted as yours have done, with the weight loss and ketones I would be highly tempted to report to A&E.



I couldn't agree more. The worst they'll do is tell you you're OK. But not acting is possibly putting your health at risk.

Either that or go see your GP and ask why he is so relaxed about things. I'd be interested to hear his reply.


----------



## beeman (Dec 11, 2011)

Well still not been able to see the Doc until next week
but things seem a little better this weekend BM early morning down to 13
so the metformin seems to be working. If i could just get rid of the feeling sick all the time that would make things better. 
One of the strange things is my eyes everything at a distance is a blurred I have chepo specs for reading and when i use them its fine.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2011)

Well as Northie said - I reckon you should go to A&E.

After about 2 months of drinking anything drinkable, I went on for about a fortnight feeling like that - in the last week I was losing serious amounts of weight - and I turned out to be T1.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 11, 2011)

beeman said:


> Well still not been able to see the Doc until next week
> but things seem a little better this weekend BM early morning down to 13
> so the metformin seems to be working. If i could just get rid of the feeling sick all the time that would make things better.
> One of the strange things is my eyes everything at a distance is a blurred I have chepo specs for reading and when i use them its fine.



You will experience some visual distortions as your BGs improve (which they seem to be doing fortunately, although 13 is still too high really).

What ever you do, don't go and buy any new glasses until your eyes have settled down again. This will take a few weeks possibly, but the GP and/or optician should be able to advise.

Andy


----------



## beeman (Dec 20, 2011)

Well had my appointment at the diabetic clinic today
not what i expected the did the blood pressure 
and then i saw the consultant lasted a full 4 minutes he said everything seemed ok my BM avarage was 12.9 gave me a script for Pioglitazone 30g once aday and said see you in 3 to 6 months to see how your getting on.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

beeman said:


> Well had my appointment at the diabetic clinic today
> not what i expected the did the blood pressure
> and then i saw the consultant lasted a full 4 minutes he said everything seemed ok my BM avarage was 12.9 gave me a script for Pioglitazone 30g once aday and said see you in 3 to 6 months to see how your getting on.



That sounds like a totally inadequate and unsatisfying appointment  How do you feel about it? More important - how do you FEEL? Are you still losing weight? Do you feel unwell at all? Was it actually a consultant you saw, or a GP with 'specialist training' in diabetes? What worries me is that, whilst there are probably lots of people that have been diagnosed for a long time that have an average blood sugar of 12.x, you are recently diagnosed and displaying some other quite alarming symptoms. Were you offered no other help? Did you get the opportunity to ask any questions? I presume that you weren't offered a place on a diabetes education course.

If it was me, then I would go back to my GP and explain about the appointment you have just had and ask if there is another consultant you can be referred to.

I'm once again shocked at what appears to be a very inadequate level of care, particularly given that you are newly diagnosed


----------

